# Who is your fave celebrity chef?



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2005)

My personal favourite is Jamie Oliver, he really exudes the joy of cooking with his fun-loving spirit, he is creative with his ideas I saw many of his innovations which seemed a little strange but somehow worked.  Also his "boy next door" appearance which doesn't resemble any sort of chef sort of gives you the impression "well if he can do that certainly I can too...."  Also when I was little I loved Graham Kerr of Galloping Gourmet fame... 
I have been also intrigued by Mario Batali, I haven't read his book or seen his show, but saw some of his recipes on the internet and looks very interesting...


----------



## jennyema (Sep 14, 2005)

Jacques Pepin
Lidia Bastianich
Rick Bayless 

rank above some on that list, IMO


----------



## htc (Sep 14, 2005)

Alton Brown because he explains the science and reason behind how foods react other foods, etc.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah yes!!  I forgot about Alton!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I saw his show a couple of times I was impressed with his unique approach!!  Good call htc!!
Jenny I am ashamed to admit I never heard of any of those 3... I will do some research on them!


----------



## luvs (Sep 14, 2005)

julia child (rest her soul). she was awesome.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

I like Jamie, though I haven't seen him in a while.

Paula Dean is my Favorite.
She cooks the food that I love!
She's not afraid to use butter and I 
LOVE that!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 14, 2005)

Giada.....Everyday Italian
Paula Dean
Barefoot Contessa
Rachael Ray
Tyler Florence


----------



## luvs (Sep 14, 2005)

my Mother and i get a kick out of her show, pds.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> my Mother and i get a kick out of her show, pds.



so do Paul and I luvs.
If I ate everything she cooked though.. wow..
I'd be 200 pounds bigger than I am now.  
I sure would have fun gaining all that weight.


----------



## mish (Sep 14, 2005)

Wolfgang Puck.  I've dined at his restaurant & tasting is believing.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2005)

In addition to Julia from the list:

Jacques Pepin
Paul Prudhomme


----------



## corazon (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't have a tv, but when I was little I loved watching Jacques Pepin.


----------



## mish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmmmm. "Celebrity" Chef is an interesting term. First thing that comes to mind is who do you think gives the best performance. IMHO, none of the above. 

Graham Kerr gave a good/amusing performance.
Alton - too much information.
Rachael - Please stop draggin' the garbage bag around.
Emeril - Never cared for the cuisine or the "Hollywood" performance.
Julia - Like her. The Master. 
Iron Chef - Good entertainment value, however I'd never prepare any of the dishes at home.
Contessa - Good recipes. Would definately try them at home.
Jamie - Don't see many of his shows on cable.
The Italian gal (sorry I forget her name), like her & the recipes & all the mutz-a-relllllla.
Bobby Flay - Not into barbecue - think he needs a softer approach in front of the camera.
Mario - The best on all levels.
East Meets West - Would like to see more of it aired. 
Tyler - Great shows. Always takes us to new experiences.
The Surreal Gourmet - Would love to see him. Recipes are entertaining.
Paula - A joy to watch, great recipes, but prefer a lighter cuisine.
Mr. Food - Is cool.


----------



## htc (Sep 14, 2005)

I like Rick Bayless too, though don't see him that often on TV. I think he has shows that might not be on Food Network, but I believe I've seen him as a guest on many shows.


----------



## licia (Sep 14, 2005)

I like different ones at different times. I've used a few of Paula's recipes, but she uses too much mayo, cream cheese, butter and sour cream.  When she was on Oprah's show before she got her own, they were talking about her first cookbook. Oprah asked her if she really ate those things. She said "Sure do, honey, I didn't get this way from looking at the pictures". I hate that she tastes with a huge cooking spoon.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I've used a few of Paula's recipes, but she uses too much mayo, cream cheese, butter and sour cream. When she was on Oprah's show before she got her own


 
I bet Oprah was in one of her "FAT STREAKS" while Paula was on her show


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 14, 2005)

In order of preference

Nick Nairn - a Scottish chef
Gordon Ramsay(I think the US may know him from a kitchen reality show)
Lady Claire MacDonald 
Rick Stein
Jamie Oliver
Gary Rhodes
Delia Smith
Anton Mosimann
Sean Hill
Antonio Carluccio
Nigella Lawson
I'm sorry, but I don't know any of the American chefs mentioned here, they do not appear on our TV screens.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 14, 2005)

I love Gordon Ramsay and Ainsley Harriot. I'm with you Ishbel on most of your choices cause I know who they are!! We don't get a lot of US chefs even though we have cable and get a lot of American shows, DH loves American Chopper and Biker Build off.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 14, 2005)

MrsMac - thanks for the Gordon Ramsay 'heads-up'.  I really have a mental block about his name, always seem to refer to him as Gordon RANKIN - because one of my earliest boyfriends was so named!!!

I've eaten at a couple of Ramsay's restaurants in London.  He is a WONDERFUL chef!

My daughter loves Ainsley Harriott - she has his book which is for quick meals for the busy working person....   She loves him.

Lady Claire MacDonald is a wonderful cook.  She is the wife of the chief of Clan MacDonald, and they have a quite posh small hotel on the Isle of Skye.  If ever any of you get over this side of the world, make that one of your 'must visits'.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 14, 2005)

I would love to got to one of Gordon's restaurants, did you watch Gordon Ramsay's Boiling Point??? I also liked Guess Who's Coming to dinner (or something along those lines) where chefs helped regular people prepare a meal for their friends. 
DH and I saw Ainsley do a cooking show here and he was great- such an entertainer as well.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll take Charlie Trotter. Not to burst anyone's bubble but Alton Brown ain't no chef.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I would love to got to one of Gordon's restaurants, did you watch Gordon Ramsay's Boiling Point??? I also liked Guess Who's Coming to dinner (or something along those lines) where chefs helped regular people prepare a meal for their friends.
> DH and I saw Ainsley do a cooking show here and he was great- such an entertainer as well.


 
Yes, that Guess Who's Coming to Dinner was a great series, I loved it.

Not to rub salt in the wound, but did you know that Ainsley Harriott used to be the chef at the MCC - the Oval?!!!!

Oh and I forgot to add Raymond Blanc and Christoph Novelli to my list of favourites.


----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I bet Oprah was in one of her "FAT STREAKS" while Paula was on her show


 
Great thread & enjoyed reading all the responses. Thank you urmaniac. Sorry, but feel this one is not nice.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 15, 2005)

I like Jamie Oliver, Wolfgang Puck (all his recipes I tried were fantastic!!), Barefoot Contessa, Johann Lafer and Armin Rossmeier.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2005)

I really enjoy Alton Brown. I find his down to earth approach very appealing. I love how he actually explains the "why" behind things. He doesn't just spout cliches. He actually explains what happens in the kitchen in a way that most people can understand.


----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I really enjoy Alton Brown. I find his down to earth approach very appealing. I love how he actually explains the "why" behind things. He doesn't just spout cliches. He actually explains what happens in the kitchen in a way that most people can understand.


 
Alton does have a "unique" approach (compared to run-o-the-mill cooking shows), in that he gives lots & factual(?) information & trys to be entertaining at the same time. Don't think he should be a moderator on the Iron Chef show. I turned his down-to-earth approach show off after his lobster episode - a food I love. To prove his point that lobster was a bug, he squelched a cockroach.


----------



## Raine (Sep 15, 2005)

Justin Wilson
Alton Brown


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Justin Wilson
> Alton Brown


 
Raine:

I thought of Justin Wilson too.  I wondered if anyone would come up with his name.  He was a colorful character and 
i enjoyed his shows.  Too bad we won't see him anymore.


----------



## cara (Sep 15, 2005)

Tim Mälzer, Reiner Sass and Alfred "Bio" Biolek


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 15, 2005)

oooops, how could I forget about Tim  ! Sure thing, Tim Mälzer is also on my list  

Well and Bio, he does not suit me down to the ground.....


----------



## jkath (Sep 16, 2005)

Paula Deen!
And, I love the way she uses real food! That's how I cook!


----------



## The Z (Sep 16, 2005)

It's hard to pick... I like different celeb chefs for different reasons.  I think Alton Brown is really interesting if he's on a subject that I find particularly interesting to me (otherwise he quickly makes my head esplode).  I used to really enjoy Jeff Smith's approach - - he would usually offer a cultural lesson relating to the food he was preparing.  Sometimes I like the 'quick and easy' chefs that show how you can do something pretty easy that would be impressive to guests.

I don't know... I don't know... I don't know...  

.


----------



## htc (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, one I also enjoy watching is the guy who travels around the world to eat stuff...man, I can't remember his name. I think he has a place in NY...Tony something or other? I'm sure someone will know who I'm talking about...


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you thinking of Anthony Bordain (sp?)? I really like him as well.


----------



## mish (Sep 16, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Oh, one I also enjoy watching is the guy who travels around the world to eat stuff...man, I can't remember his name. I think he has a place in NY...Tony something or other? I'm sure someone will know who I'm talking about...


 
htc, you read my mind. I wanted to say I'd love Al Roker's job. 

Also wanted to mention some of the shows I'd like to see aired again are Martin Yan & Biba (Cooks Italian). Food Network has much to offer, but after having read about the chefs around the world that I never get to see (on TV), think Food TV should broaden its horizons & bring more of a variety to the viewing public. So often the same "personalities' " show's are aired over & over, i.e. Rachael & Emeril. Would like to see more rotating of shows & time-slots/airings rather than the same old same old. Sometimes I forget how much PBS (Public Broadcasting) has to offer. I will start tuning them "in."


----------



## BBQ Fish (Sep 17, 2005)

Since i do most Italian cooking, my absolute favorite is Giada De Laurentiis . 
But on the other end of the spectrum, my second is Paula Deen, (that good 'ol southern charm of her's had gotten the best of me

).
Then there is Michael Chiarello that has great food with entertaining ideas.
And lastly Cat Cora, because again that southern charm, but her food with all the richness of the south, mixed in with sophistication of European influence is done quite well.


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 17, 2005)

I like Jacques Pepin, particularly when they paired him with Julia Child. The two of them had a great chemistry, and I thought Jacques showed her a great deal of respect onscreen. 

BC


----------



## Shunka (Sep 17, 2005)

My fav is Paula Deen; she uses real food and makes dishes that all of us can serve to our family and friends anytime. Many of her dishes can be fancied up if needed. She just comes across as more real.   I really like Jacques with Julia too!!! Still hard to believe she is gone..........


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Sep 20, 2005)

Julia Child
Wolfgang Puck
Emeril Lagasse (I like his recipes, but its hard for me to watch him sometimes)
Ming Tsai
Martin Yan
Paula Deen

I'm sure there are others, but thats all I can think of at the moment..


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tylor florence and Paula Dean


----------



## healthyfoodie (Aug 25, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:


> Giada.....Everyday Italian
> Paula Dean
> Barefoot Contessa
> Rachael Ray
> Tyler Florence


 
wow - this is almost the exact order I would put them in!  I'm not a huge fan of Rachel, so my favs are:

Giada.....Everyday Italian
Paula Dean
Barefoot Contessa
Sandra Lee - Semi-homemade
Tyler Florence


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2007)

Ida C. Van Zandt    (My Grandmother)


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2007)

Julia and Jacques and Julia and Jacques and Julia and Jacques.

Lidia, Marcella Hazan, Lorenza De 'Medici and Emeril!

FWIW, Alton Brown is not a chef, nor is Rachael Ray, or Sandra Lee.  They are TV personalities.

A chef is someone who heads a commercial kitchen.  Julia wasn't really one, either, and never claimed to be, but her show was called "the French Chef," and she's the "Grandma" of all the rest of them...

Who made up that list and included Jeff Smith?  Shame on you...


----------



## roxygirl (Aug 26, 2007)

I would have to say Anthony Bourdain is my favorite. I also like Tom Colicchio from Top Chef, Mario Batali, and Duff Goldman from Ace of Cakes.


----------



## toni1948 (Oct 24, 2007)

Lidia Bastianich, Rick Bayless, Jacques Pepin, Rob Rainford, Chef Alan Harding, from Cookin in Brooklyn, Ming Tsai, Daisy Martinez. Their food is straitforward and unpretentious.    I love Kylie Kwong.  She rocks!!!!

CreateTv has most of the chefs I like to watch. I also look at Discovery Home, and BBC America.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 24, 2007)

For me I like Alton Brown because I'm definitely a novice and he is an excellent and entertaining teacher. He did graduate from culinary school ya know - I think New England, can't remember for sure.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 24, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> For me I like Alton Brown because I'm definitely a novice and he is an excellent and entertaining teacher. He did graduate from culinary school ya know - I think New England, can't remember for sure.


If you like him, that's all that matters to you.  Graduating from culinary school never made anyone a chef.... and many chefs did not graduate from culinary school.  But they do cook in restaurants....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

Alton Brown, Bobby Flay, and Guy Fieri.  They cook the stuff I like and generally don't use ingredients I shy away from.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi ChefJune you're right about Alton. It's just that all these people are so far above me I consider them to be chefs - If I answered on a different day it might be someone else!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a cook, not a chef.  That's why I like the three I mentioned.  I have not found a Guy recipe that I've tried that failed.  I'm just building up the gadgets in my kitchen and cooking on weekends.  I certainly am no chef and Emril and Mario, their stuff is too complicated just in ingredients, forget number of steps.  Those make my head spin.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 24, 2007)

Tyler and Hung are my favorites.

They rock.


----------

